# Spicy Easy Chicken Recipe - Carne con Calabacita



## cooking=love (Aug 16, 2004)

*Carne con Calabacita*
1 lb. Chicken breasts or thighs
2 zucchini or 1 zucchini and 1 yellow crookneck squash sliced
1 clove garlic minced
½ diced onion
14 oz can diced tomatoes
small can or jar of pickled jalepenos diced
½ tsp cumin
salt and pepper to taste
corn (optional)

Brown chicken and remove from pan. Add garlic and onion sauté until soft. Return chicken to pan, sprinkle the whole thing with salt, pepper and cumin. Add canned tomatoes, zucchini and pickled jalapenos to your taste. You can add optional canned or frozen corn, thawed. Simmer on medium 20 minutes or until zucchini is tender.
Can be served with rice, tortillas or whatever you like.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 18, 2004)

Going to try this tonight - but I don't think we have any zucchini, might try it with some fresh banana peppers instead...

Thanks!
John


----------

